# US Servicemembers stop active shooter on board Paris train



## Rapid (Aug 21, 2015)

Details on this are still a bit fuzzy, but bear with me here.

A couple of US Marines in civilian clothing/on leave just stopped an active shooter (armed with a Kalashnikov, no less) on board a train traveling between Amsterdam and Paris.

The suspect in question went into the train's toilets with a large bag -- two Marines nearby then heard the sound of a weapon being loaded. As soon as the suspect came out of the toilets, they demanded that he open his bag. At this point, the suspect snatched his weapon out and managed to wound one of the Marines. A struggle ensued and another person (the other Marine?) was also wounded, though with a melee weapon. The suspect was eventually restrained and is now being interrogated.

I think those Marines may have just averted a huge disaster. Suspect was also armed with other guns.

The BBC just put up a link. They don't cover a lot of the detail (no mention of the Marines yet, or how it went down), but they'll eventually catch up:

France train shooting: Three hurt and man arrested - BBC News


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 21, 2015)

Ooh-Fucking-Rah!


----------



## Rapid (Aug 21, 2015)

One of the passengers shared this photo 









Hey, I hate Steven Seagal, but it's appropriate in this case. :-"


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Aug 21, 2015)

Rapid said:


> Details on this are still a bit fuzzy, but bear with me here.
> 
> A couple of US Marines in civilian clothing/on leave just stopped an active shooter (armed with a Kalashnikov, no less) on board a train traveling between Amsterdam and Paris.
> 
> ...



Outstanding!!


----------



## Grunt (Aug 21, 2015)

Outstanding job, my Brothers!

Outstanding indeed!


----------



## Rapid (Aug 21, 2015)

As I might have been unclear, this was not just a random, mentally unstable, active shooter. Those Marines intervened at what was almost certainly the prelude to a Mumbai-style terrorist attack.

The suspect is known to the security services. Unfortunately, there will never be enough resources to follow every single extremist in Europe 24/7. And we can't exactly put them all in camps, because, well, you know...

So hey, that's what mass immigration (of 3rd world Islamists) brings you -- Europe reaps what it sows. Fortunately, 'luck' intervened big time today. I can imagine the headlines had those Marines not been there at the right time.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 21, 2015)

*Sounds as if one of the Marines was shot in the fight - condition being reported as critical - damn it - *

L I N K 

_A US Marine is in critical condition after tackling a Kalashnikov-wielding gunman on a train between Amsterdam and Paris, according to French media reports.

The serviceman, who has not been named, was one of two Americans - possibly embassy guards - who tackled the 26-year-old Moroccan national to the ground after hearing him load up a gun in the toilet. 

In the scuffle, one of the Marines was shot and is now in a critical condition, France Info reports. He was airlifted to CHR hospital in Lille, France. The other Marine was stabbed, and has been taken to the central hospital of Arras with serious but not life-threatening injuries.

Addressing reporters at the station in Arras, northern France, Interior Minister Bernard Cazeneuve praised their bravery.

'I would like to express our gratitude to and admiration for these two American passengers,' said Cazeneuve.

'Thanks to the calm composure of the two American passengers, we have avoided a tragedy. Without them we would have faced a terrible drama.'

'They were particularly courageous and showed extreme bravery in extremely difficult circumstances.'_


----------



## CDG (Aug 21, 2015)

Outfuckingstanding Marines!  Well done!


----------



## poison (Aug 21, 2015)

Once again, America rescues Europe. ;) Go Marines!


----------



## racing_kitty (Aug 21, 2015)

Great job, Marines!!! My prayers to the wounded for a speedy recovery. 

From the BBC link in the OP:





> The man arrested was a 26-year-old Moroccan. Anti-terrorist officers have taken over the case.



They misspelled "lunatic, right wing, Trump-fellating, misogynist nut job." /sarc


----------



## CQB (Aug 21, 2015)

Awesome! I read the jundi had 9 mags.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 21, 2015)

CQB said:


> Awesome! I read the jundi had 9 mags.



At least that:


----------



## Blizzard (Aug 21, 2015)

I'm hearing one was actually an Airman and the other a Guardsman from Oregon.

Regardless, Bravo Zulu and speedy recovery.


----------



## AWP (Aug 21, 2015)

I'm just glad to see Americans acting the way Americans should. I see too many self-righteous dickbags who think the world owes them something because of their passport. These guys also didn't sit back, watch, and then complain about gun laws or how the police should do more or the temperature of their coffee. They saw a threat and they stepped up, risking their lives in the process. I'd love to see people doing this regardless of nationality, ethnicity, sex, etc., but on a personal level I'm even happier with the outcome because of their passport.  That they wear uniforms is icing on the cake. 

Well done guys, and thank you.


----------



## Muppet (Aug 21, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> I'm just glad to see Americans acting the way Americans should. I see too many self-righteous dickbags who think the world owes them something because of their passport. These guys also didn't sit back, watch, and then complain about gun laws or how the police should do more or the temperature of their coffee. They saw a threat and they stepped up, risking their lives in the process. I'd love to see people doing this regardless of nationality, ethnicity, sex, etc., but on a personal level I'm even happier with the outcome because of their passport.  That they wear uniforms is icing on the cake.
> 
> Well done guys, and thank you.



So fucking right..

M.


----------



## x SF med (Aug 22, 2015)

Bringing fists to a gunfight, in somebody else's backyard shows balls, concern and humanity.  Well done men.


----------



## Centermass (Aug 22, 2015)

Blizzard said:


> I'm hearing one was actually an Airman and the other a Guardsman from Oregon.
> 
> Regardless, Bravo Zulu and speedy recovery.



You would be correct. 



> PORTLAND, Ore. -- A National Guard soldier from Roseburg was among two American service members who took down a gunman who opened fire on a French train Friday.
> 
> Alek Skarlatos of Roseburg was riding the train during a European vacation when a young man armed with a Kalashnikov rifle and a box cutter opened fire.
> 
> ...



Link


----------



## AWP (Aug 22, 2015)

I won't out Amn. Stone's PII except to say that he's not in a Battlefield Airman AFSC, so that adds another layer of "awesome" to this story.


----------



## policemedic (Aug 22, 2015)

Well done, men. A lot of lives were saved by your actions.


----------



## Rapid (Aug 22, 2015)

Blizzard said:


> I'm hearing one was actually an Airman and the other a Guardsman from Oregon.
> 
> Regardless, Bravo Zulu and speedy recovery.



A lot of civilian Frenchies use the term "Marines" interchangeably to describe anyone in the US Military (this may piss a few people off ), so I can see the confusion.



policemedic said:


> Well done, men. A lot of lives were saved by your actions.



No doubt. There were hundreds of people on that train.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 22, 2015)

I liked the story better when it was Marines ... :whatever:

None the less, well done gentlemen - details still coming out but it reads as if one of the men could hear the terrorist trying to chamber a round in the bathroom - that man wins 10,000 point for situational awareness!


----------



## Etype (Aug 22, 2015)

Let's see if the military can do the right thing and give them Valor awards and Purple Hearts for fighting the GWOT, and not some lame Soldiers Medal peacetime equivalent.


----------



## Brill (Aug 22, 2015)

@Etype , they'll probably be discharged for being mean and anti-Muslim bullying.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Aug 22, 2015)

lindy said:


> @Etype , they'll probably be discharged for being mean and anti-Muslim bullying.



In today's world, there's more than a few places that ^^^^^could find traction.


----------



## amlove21 (Aug 22, 2015)

****UPDATE*****

The Soldier and the Airmen are recovering just fine except for a single issue. 

Neither one of them are walking correctly. A source close to the case quoted the doctor as saying, "I am relatively sure it's because of their massive fucking balls."

Well done, boys.


----------



## Etype (Aug 22, 2015)

lindy said:


> @Etype , they'll probably be discharged for being mean and anti-Muslim bullying.


Not to mention not having a risk assessment.


----------



## Grunt (Aug 22, 2015)

I am always elated when I see men step up to the plate and handle business rather than be counted among the sheep who turn a blind eye and follow the flock into cowardly obscurity.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Aug 22, 2015)




----------



## pardus (Aug 22, 2015)

FUCK YEAH!!


----------



## Ranger Psych (Aug 23, 2015)

Apparently, after they beat the everliving shit out of johnny jihadi or whatever thefuck, Skarlatos took the AK and moved to clear the rest of the train in fear of a 2nd gunman.  Boss tier engaged on all parts...


----------



## AWP (Aug 23, 2015)

Etype said:


> Not to mention not having a risk assessment.



Did CJSOTFEIEIO even approve their CONOP?


----------



## Muppet (Aug 23, 2015)

My penis can only get so erect here...

M.


----------



## digrar (Aug 23, 2015)

Ranger Psych said:


> Skarlatos took the AK and moved to clear the rest of the train in fear of a 2nd gunman.  Boss tier engaged on all parts...



Probably lucky someone didn't crash tackle and try to beat the shit out of him. Great presence of mind to complete the fight through though.


----------



## TLDR20 (Aug 23, 2015)

Title update to more accurately reflect situation.


----------



## Rapid (Aug 23, 2015)

Thanks. Wanted to do it myself, but don't think you can as a regular user.


----------



## Dame (Aug 23, 2015)

ROFLMAO!


> *Airman, Guardsman Heroically Subdue Media Interest In Female Army Rangers*
> PARIS, France — Two American servicemen are being hailed after they subdued media interest in female Army Rangers, sources confirmed today. A civilian who also participated is being widely disregarded.
> Sr. Airman Spencer Stone and Oregon National Guard Spc. Alek Skarlatos acted swiftly to move the news cycle along after it remained stagnant on the topic of women in combat for more than week, by tackling a man who apparently opened fire on a high speed train in France.
> “We knew it was time for action,” said Stone. “We had to do something before everyone forgot there were men in the armed forces at all.”


Servicemen Heroically Subdue Interest In Female Rangers


----------



## nobodythank you (Aug 23, 2015)

Muppet said:


> My penis can only get so erect here...
> 
> M.


A meme to help you better express yourself 







Oh, and great job by the servicemen involved. Fantastic work


----------



## amlove21 (Aug 23, 2015)

"and we beat him unconscious."

Fucking violence. Absolutely amazing.


----------



## Rapid (Aug 23, 2015)

Seems legit!

*France train gunman Ayoub El-Khazzani 'dumbfounded' at terror allegations and claims he found AK-47 'by chance' in a park *

Ayoub El-Khazzani, the man suspected of attempting a massacre on a French train, is "dumbfounded" that he is being accused of terrorism and claims he found the AK-47 assault rifle "by chance", according to his former lawyer.

Sophie David, a lawyer who was assigned to El-Khazzani when he was detained in Arras but is no longer representing him, said he denies firing a single shot.

Speaking to BFM-TV, David said: "He is dumbfounded that his act is being linked to terrorism," adding that El-Khazzani describes himself as a homeless man.

*"He says that by chance he found a suitcase with a weapon, with a telephone, hidden away," she said.

"He said he found it in the park which is just next to the Midi Station in Brussels, where he often sleeps with other homeless people."

Explaining what El-Khazzani claims he planned to do with the rifle, David said: "He planned to hold up the train, then shoot out a window and jump out to escape."*

"When I told him about the media attention he didn't understand," she added.

The 26-year-old gunman is belived to have links to Isis and radical Islam, and was on the Schengen register, a watch-list of "persons of interest" that is shared by 27 European countries.


----------



## Dame (Aug 23, 2015)

Link?


----------



## medicchick (Aug 23, 2015)

Dame said:


> Link?


http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...-found-ak47-by-chance-in-a-park-10467965.html


----------



## Blizzard (Aug 23, 2015)

Asked if there were lessons, Sadler had one for all who find themselves in the face of a choice.

"Do something," he said. "Hiding, or sitting back, is not going to accomplish anything. And the gunman would've been successful if my friend Spencer had not gotten up. So I just want that lesson to be learned going forward, in times of, like, terror like that, please do something. Don't just stand by and watch."

Here ends the lesson.


----------



## Dame (Aug 23, 2015)

Blizzard said:


> Asked if there were lessons, Sadler had one for all who find themselves in the face of a choice.
> 
> "Do something," he said. "Hiding, or sitting back, is not going to accomplish anything. And the gunman would've been successful if my friend Spencer had not gotten up. So I just want that lesson to be learned going forward, in times of, like, terror like that, please do something. Don't just stand by and watch."
> 
> Here ends the lesson.



So... I guess he tossed that DHS instruction card we all got?


----------



## Rapid (Aug 24, 2015)

France train shooting: Hollande awards Legion d'honneur - BBC News

*Three Americans and a Briton who foiled a suspected terror attack on a train have received France's top honour from President Francois Hollande.*

Mr Hollande presented Spencer Stone, Alek Skarlatos, Anthony Sadler and Briton Chris Norman with the Legion d'honneur at the Elysee Palace.


----------



## policemedic (Aug 24, 2015)

As much as I hate to say anything nice about the French...That's the way it should be done.  Classy move, President Hollande.  The Briton will probably be knighted; our guys will get a snub from Obama.


----------



## AWP (Aug 24, 2015)

Cynically I wonder how we'd act in the US. A swift award? Not likely. Another anti-gun platform? Probably. The "but but" talking heads and their "but what if..." dialogue we don't need? Assuredly.

I doubt we'd have the class displayed by France...and think about that level of irony.


----------



## Blizzard (Aug 24, 2015)

Actually, the cynic in me disagrees.  Without question these guys are deserving of awards and recognition but elections are right around the corner and the machine is almost running at full power.  As a result, I suspect pols on all sides will attempt to exploit these guys for their benefit.


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 24, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> Cynically I wonder how we'd act in the US. A swift award? Not likely. Another anti-gun platform? Probably. The "but but" talking heads and their "but what if..." dialogue we don't need? Assuredly.
> 
> I doubt we'd have the class displayed by France...and think about that level of irony.


There was also a French Citizen involved, but that person has asked to remain anonymous (no wonder considering the jihadi situation in France).

I am guessing we will see a Soldier's Medal and an Airman's Medal to the two service members, I would their non-military friend would also see some recognition for his part too.


----------



## AKkeith (Aug 24, 2015)

France really stepped it up and handled this situation much better than I think America would have.


On another note:

If these were Marines like originally thought. They would all be recieving NJP's upon return to the States. Not shaving on vacation? Inexcusable. Not shaving before being awarded France's highest medal by the  French president? Grounds for dishonorable.
@Marine0311 @Ooh-Rah and @Agoge  know what I'm talking about.


----------



## poison (Aug 24, 2015)

I think these guys backgrounds is awesome. Three not highly trained Americans whup terrorist ass. Because 'muricah is that awesome. You are not.


----------



## Marine0311 (Aug 24, 2015)

AKkeith said:


> France really stepped it up and handled this situation much better than I think America would have.
> 
> 
> On another note:
> ...



That is a possibility. No shave on TV? NJP for you.

Otherwise congrats to those that beat back evil.

This scumbag should get hung in the public square.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 24, 2015)

I hadn't seen the non-shaving pics til now.  Come on man - call me crazy, but don't you at least put on a sports coat too, vs. wearing what looks like a cheap Target polo?  I mean you are in Paris for crying out loud, you'd think they might be able to round up a few well fitting suits. 

I'm just really surprised a protocol type person didn't get ahold of these guys before the ceremony - someone dropped the ball.


----------



## poison (Aug 24, 2015)

I wouldn't bring a suit on vacation to europe. Just sayin.


----------



## racing_kitty (Aug 24, 2015)

With the French government's speed in getting these guys submitted, approved for, and pinned their awards, I'd be surprised if a DoD bureaucrat even had time to process that someone, somewhere, might need to reach out to these guys.  Even if it was just to call over to the US Embassy in Paris to say "Hi, we can't get someone over to square them away in time because I have an appointment to get my ballsack waxed.  Can you send over someone from your protocol office to make sure these guys don't make me look bad?  Thaaaaanks."  Independent thought and action doesn't seem to be a strong suit with most bureaucrat/office dwellers these days.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 24, 2015)

I don't expect them to know better, (Insert AirForce joke) - but I would expect someone from the embassy to tend to such matters -


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 24, 2015)

No one was wearing suits (i.e. the British National), so they all went with collard shirts and dockers, not that big a deal.  The Ambassador looked like she was dressed casually too.

They will be in ACU's and ABU's when they get their respective service awards too, and no one will bitch.


----------



## Ex3 (Aug 24, 2015)

And there was a 4th American involved!! 

The mystery identity of the first heroic passenger to wrestle a weapon from the high-speed train gunman can be disclosed for the first time by _The Telegraph_.

Mark Moogalian, a 51-year-old professor at the Sorbonne, tackled Ayoub El-Khazzani during Friday’s bloody incident aboard an Amsterdam-Paris international service.

Francois Hollande, the French President, has announced he will award Mr Moogalian the Legion d'Honneur, the country's highest decoration, as soon as he is well enough.

Mr Moogalian, who lives in Paris but is originally from Midlothian, Virginia, US, is the previously unnamed man who came to the aid of “Damien A”, 28, a French banker who confronted El-Khazzani.

The academic acted instinctively to protect his wife Isabella Risacher, who was also aboard the Thalys train.​

Link


----------



## Blizzard (Aug 24, 2015)

Ex3 said:


> And there was a 4th American involved!!
> 
> The mystery identity of the first heroic passenger to wrestle a weapon from the high-speed train gunman can be disclosed for the first time by _The Telegraph_.
> 
> ...


It's awesome The Telegraph honored his request to remain unnamed/private.  Keepin' it classy.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Aug 25, 2015)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I hadn't seen the non-shaving pics til now.  Come on man - call me crazy, but don't you at least put on a sports coat too, vs. wearing what looks like a cheap Target polo?  I mean you are in Paris for crying out loud, you'd think they might be able to round up a few well fitting suits.
> 
> I'm just really surprised a protocol type person didn't get ahold of these guys before the ceremony - someone dropped the ball.
> 
> View attachment 13913



Show me a regulation where you need to be shaving on block leave, and I'll laugh and point at you until you do bro.

Hint, there isn't one, at least in the former 670-1. Leave is leave, and in today's environment rocking a more average appearance is an intelligent protective mechanism.


----------



## AKkeith (Aug 25, 2015)

Ranger Psych said:


> Show me a regulation where you need to be shaving on block leave, and I'll laugh and point at you until you do bro.
> 
> Hint, there isn't one, at least in the former 670-1. Leave is leave, and in today's environment rocking a more average appearance is an intelligent protective mechanism.


Tell that to the entire Marine Corps...

Just like there is no MCO stating you have to get a haircut every week. There is one saying a haircut is required once a pay period, but go anywhere in the conventional fleet force and try to come in Monday without a fresh cut. 
I've seen, on multiple occasions, guys get haircuts Friday night, show up monday morning and get told to go get another fresh cut.


----------



## Kraut783 (Aug 25, 2015)

wow...Legion d'honneur, very nice.

I'm sure the US will step up, ARCOM's for everyone!!


----------



## Ex3 (Aug 25, 2015)

Blizzard said:


> It's awesome The Telegraph honored his request to remain unnamed/private.  Keepin' it classy.


His own sister gave the details...I'm hoping it was with his approval.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 25, 2015)

Ranger Psych said:


> Show me a regulation where you need to be shaving on block leave, and I'll laugh and point at you until you do bro.
> <SNIP>



There should not need to be a regulation to tell you how to prepare for that event - they looked like a couple of college students - not men representing the military of the United States. 

This has nothing to do with them being on leave - it has to do with the fact that these U.S. Servicemen showed up to an international formal ceremony, where they were bringing honored, dressed like they were "back on the block". (To quote Drill Instructor SSgt Hines). 

That is unsat gentlemen. And as @AKkeith said, there is zero-point-zero chance any Marine would have dared do that. Hell I've been out 20 years and still get a haircut every 3 weeks -


----------



## Ranger Psych (Aug 25, 2015)

Congratulations, you're moto without a cause. Semper Derp!  Simple fact, what's the point?

The guy's on leave, kicking ass and taking names as the situation presents. He's not there as a fucking soldier or sailor or whatever, he just IS one that stepped up in a purely individual capacity while on his fucking VACATION. 

I guess I don't know why you're warble garbling. And, once again, Regs state how you should look in uniform. Where's the uniform?  

What I do see is some guys that saved a shitton of lives by taking action, and some guy most likely without the Legion d'honneur complaining about not having shaven.


----------



## Poccington (Aug 25, 2015)

AKkeith said:


> Tell that to the entire Marine Corps...
> 
> Just like there is no MCO stating you have to get a haircut every week. There is one saying a haircut is required once a pay period, but go anywhere in the conventional fleet force and try to come in Monday without a fresh cut.
> I've seen, on multiple occasions, guys get haircuts Friday night, show up monday morning and get told to go get another fresh cut.



A haircut every week!? Fucking hell, I think I'd lose my mind if I had to be at that carry on... I love my hair too much.

As for the shaving thing, I can see both sides of the argument but I'd lean more to RP's argument, the incident happened while he was on leave and all the publicity is happening while still on leave. He was part of a group of people who stopped a massacre from taking place, fuck being clean shaven.


----------



## CDG (Aug 25, 2015)

LOL.  These guys step up to the plate and beat the fuck out of an AK wielding terrorist.  One of them gets pretty sliced up during the brawl.  And the way they looked at the ceremony is a concern?  Considering how quickly it happened, I am sure they did the best they could.  It's not like they showed up in shorts, flip-flops, and tank tops.  Who gives a fuck?  Congrats, no Marine would have done that.  They would have slayed the terrorist with ease and immediately morphed into wearing dress blues with clean shaves and the freshest of haircuts so no pictures would be taken that could bring discredit upon the military.  Because, you know, the actions are secondary to how you look after the fact.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Aug 25, 2015)

I'll make sure that I wear a collared affliction shirt under a nickleback tshirt, have a chinstrap and flipflops with black socks with tapout shorts if I ever have a non-uniform-wearing press conference for doing something heroically BA. Just to make guys that rage over stupid shit have heads explode.


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 25, 2015)

We don't know the lead in details, for all we know the French said not to worry.
He got cut on saturday, rested on Sunday, and was with the French President on Monday.  For all we know he finished the ceremony/interview and headed back to bed.  He may have been little tired from having his thumb stitched up along with any pain meds he's on.

Suit would have been a nice touch, but dockers/khakis were fine by me (not like our guy always dresses up for Rose Garden Ceremonies).

I hope the AF gives the Airman proper rehab on his thumb and he can get his life back on-track, same for the Guard guy and their friend.

I also hope the duck and cower crowd reassesses their active shooter advice.


----------



## SpitfireV (Aug 25, 2015)

When I read the thread I expected some kind of Taliban-like twisted and dirty growth on their faces but those beards look neat and tidy, same with their dress. I'd imagine it unlikely they had suits spare just in case of a formal occasion...


----------



## AWP (Aug 25, 2015)

Ranger Psych said:


> affliction shirt under a nickleback tshirt,



Exponential levels of derp.
---

ETA: They didn't shave? They didn't freaking SHAVE? Save a trainload of people and no one bats an eye, forget to shave before an almost impromptu awards ceremony and everyone loses their mind. "Well, in the Marines..." which is great for Marines and not applicable to the rest of the world. I think highly of the Corps, but this is one area where Corps' moto levels are beyond stupid. We know all of the facts? How much lead time they and the embassy had to coordinate the ceremony? Because of all the impromptu awards ceremony clothing laying about the embassy? Seriously? They went from "well done" to "get a shave?" in 48 hours?

On a personal level I'm blown away that this is a point of discussion.


----------



## AKkeith (Aug 25, 2015)

It was only a valid point of discussion because of the literal, undeniable, fact, that the Marine Corps would have the head of a Marine caught like that without a shave.

Not that I agree. I absolutely hated that level of stupidity that is uniformly enforced.


----------



## SpitfireV (Aug 26, 2015)

This explains why every recently finished up Marine I've ever met seems to have thrown away their razor. It's like the Amish on Rambooka or whatever it's called.


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 26, 2015)

French officially called it a terrorist attack, so the Airman gets a Purple Heart in addition to the Airman's Medal.  I see early promotion to E-4 and 5 in his future  (unless the long knives come out which is a distinct possibility).


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 2, 2015)

Well this didn't take long to make one of them "famous!"

Dancing With The Stars | Updates: Alek Skarlatos Joins the Cast of Dancing with the Stars Season 21 on ABC.com


----------



## racing_kitty (Sep 3, 2015)

^^^Dude's not going to go without the pu-55-Yankee for a hot minute after that.


----------



## amorris127289 (Sep 16, 2015)

Jimmy Kimmel Did Something Amazing for the Airman Who Stopped Paris Train Terrorist Last Night [VIDEO]

As the link above says Jimmy Kimmel honored Airman Spencer Stone on his show. There is a video on the page if you follow the link which shows the interview between the two in which Airman Stone tells his account of the story. My favorite part Stone says, "I saw the man squirting blood out of his neck...I just stuck my finger in it and the bleeding stopped and I was like WOW this basic medical stuff works." 

"Kimmel decided to do something amazing for the young Airman and surprised him with a car when he was on the show. NBA superstar Klay Thompson showed in a brand new 2016 Chevy Camaro convertible. Thompson gave Stone a championship jersey and hat before it was revealed that the car was actually for Stone. Stone will also be honored with the Airman’s Medal, a Purple Heart and a promotion from E-3 to E-5 on Thursday."


----------



## Florida173 (Sep 16, 2015)

How does one typically get promoted from E3 to E5? I don't recall any Medal of Honor recipients getting double promoted. Kind of makes the rank system somewhat arbitrary.


----------



## 104TN (Sep 16, 2015)

Florida173 said:


> How does one typically get promoted from E3 to E5? I don't recall any Medal of Honor recipients getting double promoted. Kind of makes the rank system somewhat arbitrary.


Does the AF assign promotion points for different awards?


----------



## AWP (Sep 16, 2015)

Florida173 said:


> How does one typically get promoted from E3 to E5? I don't recall any Medal of Honor recipients getting double promoted. Kind of makes the rank system somewhat arbitrary.



E3 to E5 is a big deal? For stopping a terrorist attack? E-4 to E-6 you might have a point, E-5 or higher to higher you might have a point, but E-3 to E-5? They'll send him to ALS (AF's version of Warrior Leader or PLDC or whatever it is these days) and he'll be at the bottom of the pile in TiG, but at the end of the day the guy jumped a dude carrying an AK and I can't believe this is an issue.


----------



## Florida173 (Sep 16, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> E3 to E5 is a big deal? For stopping a terrorist attack? E-4 to E-6 you might have a point, E-5 or higher to higher you might have a point, but E-3 to E-5? They'll send him to ALS (AF's version of Warrior Leader or PLDC or whatever it is these days) and he'll be at the bottom of the pile in TiG, but at the end of the day the guy jumped a dude carrying an AK and I can't believe this is an issue.


 
I'm not sure it is an issue and I'm sure that this act is absolutely exceptional, especially for an airman


----------



## medicchick (Sep 16, 2015)

He's getting E-4 for TIS/TIG and a month later E-5 for his meritorious actions.


----------



## AWP (Sep 16, 2015)

Florida173 said:


> Kind of makes the rank system somewhat arbitrary.





Florida173 said:


> I'm not sure it is an issue



You win. I'm out.


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 16, 2015)

Florida173 said:


> How does one typically get promoted from E3 to E5? I don't recall any Medal of Honor recipients getting double promoted. Kind of makes the rank system somewhat arbitrary.



The Chief of Staff said make this fucking happen or I'll send you to Creech as an RPV pilot. 

Can you show me a recent Medal of Honor Recipient who got passed over for promotion?



rick said:


> Does the AF assign promotion points for different awards?



Yes, IIRC Purple Heart and Airman's medals are 5 points each.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Sep 16, 2015)

Florida173 said:


> How does one typically get promoted from E3 to E5? I don't recall any Medal of Honor recipients getting double promoted. Kind of makes the rank system somewhat arbitrary.



Audie Murphy got promoted to 0-2.



Florida173 said:


> I'm not sure it is an issue and I'm sure that this act is absolutely exceptional, especially for an airman




Why is it so "especially" exceptional for an Airman??


----------



## policemedic (Sep 16, 2015)

Red Flag 1 said:


> Why is it so "especially" exceptional for an Airman??



He can't tell you; the answer is classified.


----------



## Florida173 (Sep 16, 2015)

classified as inter-service banter..


----------



## Florida173 (Sep 16, 2015)

medicchick said:


> He's getting E-4 for TIS/TIG and a month later E-5 for his meritorious actions.


 
Makes sense


----------



## Florida173 (Sep 16, 2015)

Red Flag 1 said:


> Audie Murphy got promoted to 0-2.


 
A battlefield commission a year prior to his MoH.. sure.. you got me


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Sep 16, 2015)

Florida173 said:


> A battlefield commission a year prior to his MoH.. sure.. you got me



And sworn in as an 0-3 for Korea. 

Back to the airman issue......


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 16, 2015)

Florida173 said:


> A battlefield commission a year prior to his MoH.. sure.. you got me


Then you should remember guys moved up/down ranks often skipping a few stripes at a time.

As far as the "especially for an Airman" comment.
I dare you to say that in front of a STO or CCT on staff at SOCOM.


----------



## TLDR20 (Sep 16, 2015)

DA SWO said:


> Then you should remember guys moved up/down ranks often skipping a few stripes at a time.
> 
> As far as the "especially for an Airman" comment.
> I dare you to say that in front of a STO or CCT on staff at SOCOM.



I think he is just saying it is hard for airman to be promoted.


----------



## Florida173 (Sep 17, 2015)

DA SWO said:


> As far as the "especially for an Airman" comment.
> I dare you to say that in front of a STO or CCT on staff at SOCOM.


Really man? I'm guessing you don't know the climate here at happycom


----------



## Ranger Psych (Sep 17, 2015)

Sounds to me like you're helping perpetuate said climate.


----------



## Florida173 (Sep 17, 2015)

TLDR20 said:


> I think he is just saying it is hard for airman to be promoted.


 
Pretty true now with their new EPR.. This guy would probably still get a 3


----------



## Florida173 (Sep 17, 2015)

Ranger Psych said:


> Sounds to me like you're helping perpetuate said climate.


of course.. there is a reason it is pretty happy over here compared to CENTCOM. Most of the guys here have already btdt and don't take themselves too seriously, but honestly this place has more retired civilians than anything else.


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 17, 2015)

Back to recognition...

Secretary Carter to Present Medals to French Train Attack Heroes > U.S. DEPARTMENT OF DEFENSE > News Release View

Airman 1st Class Spencer Stone will receive the Airman's Medal & Purple Heart medal, Specialist Alek Skarlatos will receive the Soldier's Medal, and Anthony Sadler will receive the Department of Defense Medal for Valor.


----------



## x SF med (Sep 17, 2015)

Blizzard said:


> Back to recognition...
> 
> Secretary Carter to Present Medals to French Train Attack Heroes > U.S. DEPARTMENT OF DEFENSE > News Release View
> 
> Airman 1st Class Spencer Stone will receive the Airman's Medal & Purple Heart medal, Specialist Alek Skarlatos will receive the Soldier's Medal, and Anthony Sadler will receive the Department of Defense Medal for Valor.




and France gave them the Legion of Honor....  C'est la Guerre....


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 17, 2015)

x SF med said:


> and France gave them the Legion of Honor....  C'est la Guerre....


All three met POTUS today.  He awarded Chita Rivera a Presidential Medal of Freedom but I guess all these guys could get was a photo op.  Oh well.


----------



## TLDR20 (Sep 17, 2015)

Blizzard said:


> All three met POTUS today.  He awarded Chita Rivera a Presidential Medal of Freedom but I guess all these guys could get was a photo op.  Oh well.



I mean they got a bunch of other stuff. Medals,promotions, cars...

What do you want an HJ from POTUS?


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 17, 2015)

Saw the CSAF Speech where he announced the promotion.
He's only getting one stripe, not two.  He was already getting promoted on 31 Oct, so promoting him early wouldn't have accomplished much.  The promotion to SSgt is the reward for a job well done.  They also seemed to have accelerated the paperwork allowing him to wear a foreign decoration (good on the paper pushers for making it happen).


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 17, 2015)

TLDR20 said:


> I mean they got a bunch of other stuff. Medals,promotions, cars...
> 
> What do you want an HJ from POTUS?


Let me ask, do you think they should've received the same level of recognition from POTUS as the kid who was arrested because of the clock he built?  Because that's essentially what happened.  These guys didn't even rate a beer from POTUS.  But he has his priorities... :-"

Actually, I'm fine with it.  They didn't do it for a medal or recognition.  Just makes for good banter.


----------



## TLDR20 (Sep 17, 2015)

Blizzard said:


> Let me ask, do you think they should've received the same level of recognition from POTUS as the kid who was arrested because of the clock he built?  Because that's essentially what happened.  These guys didn't even rate a beer from POTUS.  But he has his priorities... :-"
> 
> Actually, I'm fine with it.  They didn't do it for a medal or recognition.  Just makes for good banter.



No it just makes you sound like a whiney  bitch. These guys got medals went on the Tonight show, got a car, got to meet the president and prolly got a ton of pussy. This is just anothe Veteran Social Justice Warrior complaint chit.


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 17, 2015)

TLDR20 said:


> No it just makes you sound like a whiney  bitch. These guys got medals went on the Tonight show, got a car, got to meet the president and prolly got a ton of pussy. This is just anothe Veteran Social Justice Warrior complaint chit.


Perhaps it was just you that wanted the HJ?  You're getting awfully bent out of shape.  I already said I was fine with it.


----------



## pardus (Sep 18, 2015)

Blizzard said:


> Perhaps it was just you that wanted the HJ?  You're getting awfully bent out of shape.  I already said I was fine with it.


----------



## amorris127289 (Sep 18, 2015)

TLDR20 said:


> No it just makes you sound like a whiney  bitch. These guys got medals went on the Tonight show, got a car, got to meet the president and prolly got a ton of pussy. This is just anothe Veteran Social Justice Warrior complaint chit.


You didn't watch the video I shared? The question about women was specifically asked. He, Stone, said he has a lot of emails he has to translate now and that he WILL be returning to France and maybe getting some on the plane ride back over.


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 18, 2015)

TLDR20 said:


> No it just makes you sound like a whiney  bitch. These guys got medals went on the Tonight show, got a car, got to meet the president and *prolly got a ton of pussy*. This is just anothe Veteran Social Justice Warrior complaint chit.


No pussy, except maybe the black guy from CA.
Stone and the Guardsman were yanked back to Germany before they could score.
Bastards.  


amorris127289 said:


> You didn't watch the video I shared? The question about women was specifically asked. He, Stone, said he has a lot of emails he has to translate now and that he WILL be returning to France and maybe getting some on the plane ride back over.


I am sure his return to France will be good, he just needs to stay away from the press and the jihadis.


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 18, 2015)

pardus said:


> Blizzard said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Blizzard (Oct 8, 2015)

Yes, this Spencer Stone: US Servicemembers stop active shooter on board Paris train

YGTBFKM.

He's reportedly in stable condition.  Story still developing:
American Hero Who Stopped Train Attack in France Stabbed in California


----------



## Poccington (Oct 8, 2015)

Spencer Stone Stabbed: 5 Fast Facts You Need to Know

Airman Stone was attacked and stabbed multiple times last night.

Sky News say he is in stable condition. Not much concrete details in terms of what went down.


----------



## Bypass (Oct 8, 2015)

Are you serious?! That is awful. I was/am so proud of those guys for what they did in Paris. A true credit to our nation. GOD bless him as he will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## AWP (Oct 8, 2015)

Threads merged


----------



## Tbone (Oct 8, 2015)

Too bad we have to wait so long to hear any fact based updates...:wall:


----------



## Bypass (Oct 8, 2015)

Tbone said:


> Too bad we have to wait so long to hear any fact based updates...:wall:


That's the media for you. It does make me wonder whether or not this attack on Stone was motivated by extremism or just another random knife attack and him being in the wrong place at the wrong time. If I had to guess though I would say it was probably some jihadist behind it.


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 8, 2015)

Ironic that Stone is attcked shortly after the College Shooting (where the Guardsman is a registered student).
I'd keep a low profile and cover my ass if I was the third mouseketeer.


----------



## AWP (Oct 8, 2015)

I wouldn't be surprised if this was an alcohol-fueled (it was at a bar) "You think you're so tough, Mr. Train Hero" assault.


----------



## policemedic (Oct 8, 2015)

Bypass said:


> That's the media for you. It does make me wonder whether or not this attack on Stone was motivated by extremism or just another random knife attack and him being in the wrong place at the wrong time. If I had to guess though I would say it was probably some jihadist behind it.



Not enough facts are extant to generate an informed opinion; guessing, supposition, and half-formed thoughts will lead you down a murky road leading nowhere.


----------



## Bypass (Oct 8, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if this was an alcohol-fueled (it was at a bar) "You think you're so tough, Mr. Train Hero" assault.


That would suck.



policemedic said:


> Not enough facts are extant to generate an informed opinion; guessing, supposition, and half-formed thoughts will lead you down a murky road leading nowhere.


That is a given.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Oct 8, 2015)

It's floating around facebook as an alcohol related incident.


----------



## Blizzard (Oct 8, 2015)

Local media seems to have the most up to date coverage:
Spencer Stone in serious condition after stabbing in Midtown Sacramento



			
				ABC 10 - KXTV said:
			
		

> Sacramento police say two or three Asian male suspects assaulted Stone late Wednesday night. They immediately fled the scene in a 2009 - 2012 dark gray or black Toyota Camry.
> 
> Stone was out with friends at an area club when a physical altercation happened just after midnight near 21st and K streets, which led to the stabbing.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tbone (Oct 8, 2015)

Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


Quality of the video is horrible but take it for what it's worth.


----------



## Grey (Oct 9, 2015)

If he had been drinking and the fight started then this may be bad for him. However from different stories I've read/heard he had been a DD that night and was defending a friend who had been harassed by a group while they were at the club. Regardless of how it happened the video of the fight showing him taking on multiple guys while being stabbed tells you that no one should ever mess with this guy. The facts will come out in due time.


----------

